# What is the portbld directory



## Barney (Aug 4, 2019)

what is the /usr/share/x86_64-portbld-freebsd11.3 directory for? I'm building a minimal system without ports; is this stuff only used for ports? Can I safely leave it off.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 5, 2019)

Barney said:


> what is the /usr/share/x86_64-portbld-freebsd11.3 directory for? I'm building a minimal system without ports; is this stuff only used for ports? Can I safely leave it off.


Did you use GCC? When I did a quick search about `x86_64-portbld` on Google it points me to something related to GCC. Could you post your result of `gcc -v` to check if it somewhat like the output of the guy here


----------

